# Beethoven's 5th Symphony strange Wagner



## phrabachko (Oct 15, 2017)

I understand that Wagner arranged Beethoven's 5th Symphony, where he doubles up the trombones in the final movement.
I cannot find it anywhere on the internet. Does anyone know of a recording?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

http://bis.se/conductors/suzuki-masaaki/beethoven-symphony-no9-arranged-by-richard-wagner

Only this one to be found, no doubles up the trombones though.


----------

